

Arduino and Mac OS X software - J3L2404
http://www.twilightedge.com/mac/index.html?PHPSESSID=a88cc4d88a962afd3dd05f19e5cea2e5

======
raptrex
I don't know how useful Read Right will be since Apple doesn't make netbooks

~~~
tedge
[http://gadgets.boingboing.net/2008/12/17/osx-netbook-
compati...](http://gadgets.boingboing.net/2008/12/17/osx-netbook-
compatib.html)

